# Cómo determinar el voltaje de los capacitores del crossover ?



## marcepehuen (Ene 23, 2015)

hola amigos del foro ,no tengo mucho conocimiento de electronica y estoy copiando un proyecto de unos bafles con parlantes seas y en el diseñador indica colocar todos los capacitores de 400 volt ,pero chequeando varios proyectos serios de la web veo que es muy variable lo que cada diseñador usa y algunos ni si quiera lo especifican ,la consulta es como se calcula o determina el voltaje de los capacitores ,les agradesco y espero me puedan ayudar . ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

Calcula la tensión máxima que entrega el amplificador que vas a emplear y coloca capacitores como para el doble de esa tensión.


----------

